# How dose Uber & Lyft calculate pay? miles? time based?



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey thinking of driving but not sure how they calculate my earnings, also who sets my rates? is everything calculated by miles or time. I was thinking if I was stuck in traffic for 20 minutes and its all mile based, I might lose money on fuel. All comments welcomed


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

both companies charge per mile and time it is different for each market


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

open your uber or lyft pax app you can see how much they charge


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

It is calculated by base fare + mileage + time.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Kori said:


> Hey thinking of driving but not sure how they calculate my earnings, also who sets my rates? is everything calculated by miles or time. I was thinking if I was stuck in traffic for 20 minutes and its all mile based, I might lose money on fuel. All comments welcomed


In Seattle, you're grossing $14.40/hour when surgeless, for time only, if you have a rider in car. The company has complete discretion to set rates, as far as I understand this market (could be a reg I'm missing). Seattle still has decent rates, but I still would recommend only driving part-time and not investing anything but some time in this.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You lose money on fuel, on depreciation, on damage..

It's a minimum wage gig after all expenses.

We are just more poor taxi drivers, that's it.


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> In Seattle, you're grossing $14.40/hour when surgeless, for time only, if you have a rider in car. The company has complete discretion to set rates, as far as I understand this market (could be a reg I'm missing). Seattle still has decent rates, but I still would recommend only driving part-time and not investing anything but some time in this.


Thanks for your reply, so is their any other apps out there that let us just be our own boss? maybe they built the platform but don't take 20-25% of our earnings, and set prices etc..? It would be great if I could use uber to get 10-15 good riders who can schedule me anytime, then it would be better.


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> You lose money on fuel, on depreciation, on damage..
> 
> It's a minimum wage gig after all expenses.
> 
> We are just more poor taxi drivers, that's it.


Damn, so is it really worth using Uber? driving sucks, and to do it for min wage? that sounds like a nightmare. haha I thought it was empowering people to be their own boss?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber wants you to "be your own boss" so they don't have to give you any benefits...

Beware anything that seems to good to be true.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Kori said:


> Thanks for your reply, so is their any other apps out there that let us just be our own boss? maybe they built the platform but don't take 20-25% of our earnings, and set prices etc..? It would be great if I could use uber to get 10-15 good riders who can schedule me anytime, then it would be better.


Seattle is the only city with amazon flex up and running, you make your own schedule ahead of time or you can pick them as you go, they claim better pay and no shitty pax to deal with just quiet packages.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

limepro said:


> Seattle is the only city with amazon flex up and running, you make your own schedule ahead of time or you can pick them as you go, they claim better pay and no shitty pax to deal with just quiet packages.


And the Amazon prime now app suggests a tip!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If you own a second vehicle that you don't mind running into the ground then its a good way to kill some time.. Have some mindless adventures for very little profit.

Probably just better off selling the car.


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

limepro said:


> Seattle is the only city with amazon flex up and running, you make your own schedule ahead of time or you can pick them as you go, they claim better pay and no shitty pax to deal with just quiet packages.


Yeah but this is more for me wanting to deliver peoples crap... I looked into it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Kori said:


> Yeah but this is more for me wanting to deliver peoples crap... I looked into it.


People crap is better than crappy people.


----------

